
A math prodigy from Venezuela can't get MIT financial aid due to exchange rate - felipelb
https://www.caracaschronicles.com/2018/02/15/hey-mit-10-vef-usd-rate-fake/
======
gravypod
> winning Silver at the Hispanic American level

I can't read the page and I don't follow the math Olympics. What is a "Silver
at the Hispanic American level"?

~~~
gus_massa
It's similar to the International Mathematical Olympiad, but it only has 20
countries from the part of America that speak Spanish or Portuguese + Spain +
Portugal. So it's easier than the IMO, but the problems are quite challenging
anyway.

There are several gold. silver and bronze medals awarded each year. There is a
complete list of the results of last year here:
[http://oc.uan.edu.co/component/k2/itemlist/category/62-olimp...](http://oc.uan.edu.co/component/k2/itemlist/category/62-olimpiada-
iberoamericana-de-matematica) Autotranslation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Foc.uan.edu.co%2Fcomponent%2Fk2%2Fitemlist%2Fcategory%2F62-olimpiada-
iberoamericana-de-matematica&edit-text=&act=url)

~~~
gravypod
Yea I'd assume being the top of anything when ranked against the population of
a set of countries is pretty amazing. It's funny that not even (quite
literally) the best of the best can obtain any leeway from colleges.

